# HDHomerun and Channels DVR stopped working



## TheRabbit (Aug 6, 2020)

I have three Tivo Stream 4Ks and on my oldest one the HDHomeRun and Channels DVR apps stopped working. The other two Tivo streams work fine. 

On the Channels DVR app whenever I tried to watch a live OTA broadcast station the audio would play but the screen would start refreshing a full screen of different colors/garbage. The HDHomerun would sometimes do the same or just play the audio from the broadcast. 

After swapping out one of the other Tivo Streams, I determine that it was only a problem with one of the Stream 4ks. I also reset the problematic Stream 4k to the factory defaults and had trouble where it locked up in the setup process a few times. When I finally got it back up then I found a setting in the Channels DVR app for the video player that was called decoder and I set to 'Software' instead of the default 'Hardware' and then I could see the video just fine. I changed it back to 'Hardware' and it messed up again. There is no way to change the decoder on the HDhomerun app. 

I am certain there is something wrong with the Stream 4k. A wrote up a support ticket at Tivo describing my problem. Then a day later or so the ticket was closed and resolved by Tivo by sending me a massage that I should go to their support page and go through their troubleshooting steps. So I check the ticket status and sure enough the ticket is closed. 

So then I call them on the phone and after spending a bunch time while they insisted that I should unhook my ethernet connection and use wifi instead -- which I did. They also wanted to blame my setup/TV/Denon Receiver. I kept say over and over that I have three of these and the other two work just fine. Finally They said the would open up another ticket and refer the problem up the line. That was five days ago.

Not a very happy customer.


----------



## Alex_7 (Jun 24, 2020)

The recent firmware update messed things up, they are working on a fix I think


----------



## dbpaddler (Sep 25, 2004)

Guess you haven't read about the update. The update broke hardware decoding. As a temp workaround, go into player settings on the app and switch it to software decoding. Fixes the problem until tivo fixes it on their end.

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheRabbit (Aug 6, 2020)

You would think that their support people would know that too? Instead of just closing my case and giving me the run around on the phone.


----------



## dbpaddler (Sep 25, 2004)

TheRabbit said:


> You would think that their support people would know that too? Instead of just closing my case and giving me the run around on the phone.


Are you new to tivo?

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheRabbit (Aug 6, 2020)

dbpaddler said:


> Are you new to tivo?
> 
> Yes I am.
> 
> ...


----------



## dbpaddler (Sep 25, 2004)

If you weren't new, you'd be used to inept support.

And there's a thread on it here too. But just switch the player to software decoding, and you'll be fine until they come up with a fix.

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## osu1991 (Mar 6, 2015)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Tivo/comments/i0xuz4


```
https://www.reddit.com/r/Tivo/comments/i0xuz4/stream_4k_firmware_update_and_stream_app_updates/?sort=new
```


----------

